# Apprenticeship Letter



## Tn1orange (Feb 7, 2013)

Just received my JATC letter, I was not accepted. Thanks for the thumbs up and the good well wishes. Let's try again next year.


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

Tn1orange said:


> Just received my JATC letter, I was not accepted. Thanks for the thumbs up and the good well wishes. Let's try again next year.


We gotta keep trying.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

I am sorry to hear that.

Best of luck.


----------



## Tn1orange (Feb 7, 2013)

I've learned, when life gives you a sh*t pile, make compost. Be patient and something good will grow out of it.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Do they tell you why? Tell you what to improve on?
Seems harsh to reject someone without a full explanation?


----------



## Tn1orange (Feb 7, 2013)

No explanation, just that I have an opportunity to re interview in a year. I answered all the questions appropriately, I just don't know all the appropriate people, I guess


----------



## fp.unit (Dec 18, 2012)

Me too, I was pretty disappointed.

Got my rejection letter about 2 weeks ago. What can you do ... I just sent out a whole ton of resumes to more ECs this week. Don't take it too personally, I think this economy people more people are applying for a good stable union job in a good trade more then ever before. Probably just way too many applicants but not enough jobs. You were probably a very good applicant. Like it said on my rejection letter, they had a whole pile of good applicants. I'm sure the decisions were very tough to make.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Have at her by yourself. 

For sure it's nice to have the union look after you but you should be able to go it alone. Just put the union dues in a bank account and see where you are in 25 years. No point in wasting another year waiting for that special someone when they may never accept you.

Pretty stupid eh? I mean if they had the balls to say what the problem was then you would have a clue how to fix it wouldn't you? Stupid unions.


----------



## owl (Oct 31, 2012)

fp.unit said:


> a good stable union job


HAHAHAHAHA

That's a good one!

Oh, wee lad, how thou art wet behind the ears.


----------



## owl (Oct 31, 2012)

daveEM said:


> I mean if they had the balls to say what the problem was then you would have a clue how to fix it wouldn't you?


I've given this statement some thought, and...

I AGREE WITH IT 100%.


----------



## fp.unit (Dec 18, 2012)

owl said:


> HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> That's a good one!
> 
> Oh, wee lad, how thou art wet behind the ears.


haha I guess :laughing:


----------



## owl (Oct 31, 2012)

Haha, I'm sorry... That was pretty condescending of me. What I meant is that there is very little work in most locals right now, and things have been that way for quite some time.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sorry man were you going for inside wireman or outside linemAn? They should let you know what to work on.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

daveEM said:


> Have at her by yourself.
> 
> For sure it's nice to have the union look after you but you should be able to go it alone. Just put the union dues in a bank account and see where you are in 25 years. No point in wasting another year waiting for that special someone when they may never accept you.
> 
> Pretty stupid eh? I mean if they had the balls to say what the problem was then you would have a clue how to fix it wouldn't you? Stupid unions.


I am asking, not to start an argument but because I really do want to understand this...

Why is it you assume something is wrong with OP? It is possible they just got a lot of excellent applicants and they only had a handful of spots to fill. Many locals get 50+ applications for every apprentice they bring in.

Yes, OP could contact the local, pleasantly, and probably find out why he did not get accepted and I encourage him to do so. However if this was a private contractor hiring guys would you say 'stupid contractor' when they took the best 10 out of pool of 500?

As far as investing the miniscule amount I pay in dues to the pensions, annuity and benefits I receive - that is a no brainer, so I assume you were talking about something else.


----------



## cwsims84 (Jan 21, 2012)

Local 48 Portland has more than 750 on the ranking list.. Not everyone is a prime candidate. I have never had a company call me after a job interview, in which i wasnt selected for the position, and tell why they didnt select me. Probably .0001% of companies do that, its a waste of time to most companies.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't understand this union stuff. A private contractor is different. You don't get a go there you move on.

The union appears to want to control this mans future, in effect shutting him out of interviewing with union companies. They seem to be able to do this so 'try again next year' just isn't an answer in my book.

I get the impression union people now work for the union. Weird as they don't pay your wages. 

I found a job in 1968. In 1975 some 7 or 8 years later I left that company and went on my own. I never talked to or got interviewed by the union. Things are different now I guess.

That company was union and I paid union dues for those 7 or 8 years. In return I never had to ask for an increase in salary. That part was nice so I owe them a + for that. I never once considered myself working for the union tho.

I hear now there is little union work in my part of the country.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

daveEM said:


> I don't understand this union stuff. A private contractor is different. You don't get a go there you move on.
> 
> The union appears to want to control this mans future, in effect shutting him out of interviewing with union companies. They seem to be able to do this so 'try again next year' just isn't an answer in my book.
> 
> ...


Unions are hiring halls, members go there to seek employment with union contractors. Union contractors get all their labor through the union.

In this case, the union does not want to control the OP's future as they did not have a spot for him. He is able to do whatever he wants - but union contractors will not hire him because - they get all their labor through the union.

We don't work for the union, but we are members and it is in our self interest to support the union and our fellow members. Contractors come and go.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Tn1orange said:


> No explanation, just that I have an opportunity to re interview in a year. I answered all the questions appropriately, I just don't know all the appropriate people, I guess


Are you working in the trade now?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

eejack said:


> Unions are hiring halls, members go there to seek employment with union contractors. Union contractors get all their labor through the union.
> 
> In this case, the union does not want to control the OP's future as they did not have a spot for him. He is able to do whatever he wants - but union contractors will not hire him because - they get all their labor through the union.
> 
> We don't work for the union, but we are members and it is in our self interest to support the union and our fellow members. Contractors come and go.


And he is in Tennessee which I think is a very limited union market.

As you know, the union tries to predict future work force and limit the number of workers, sometimes this works out, but in a boom market can result in lossing market share.


----------



## Tn1orange (Feb 7, 2013)

brian john said:


> Are you working in the trade now?


Yes. I have been it almost 2 months now. Have been part of a crew that has completed 3 large lighting jobs. The only thing I can figure, that counted against me was not being in the trade long enough.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Tn1orange said:


> Yes. I have been it almost 2 months now. Have been part of a crew that has completed 3 large lighting jobs. The only thing I can figure, that counted against me was not being in the trade long enough.


Previous expierence sledoms helps out and for some locals may hurt you.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I was interviewed 5 times and did not make it. Went through the ABC program and was a instructor . Applied to the local as a journeyman the organizer told me I was over qualified and the local did not do any industrial work.


----------



## Tn1orange (Feb 7, 2013)

I will call and see if they can supply an explanation and find out my ranking. Hopefully, some of them won't pass the drug screen.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

daveEM said:


> Have at her by yourself.
> 
> For sure it's nice to have the union look after you but you should be able to go it alone. Just put the union dues in a bank account and see where you are in 25 years. No point in wasting another year waiting for that special someone when they may never accept you.
> Pretty stupid eh? I mean if they had the balls to say what the problem was then you would have a clue how to fix it wouldn't you? Stupid unions.


Union dues are not that much money when you take into consideration your pay scale.
I do agree the applicant (OP) should be told why he was not included.
And he is already working so he is not waiting for anything. Yet.



daveEM said:


> I don't understand this union stuff. .


Yet, you talk like you know everything about the union?
I have been out of the union (IBEW) for 30 years. So, I do not know much about today's locals. 
But I can say working with the union was the best experience of my working career.
Great pay, good working conditions and the people were good at what they did.
I learned a lot from them and found I had zero interest in running my own company even though I am licensed to do so.



Tn1orange said:


> Yes. I have been it almost 2 months now. Have been part of a crew that has completed 3 large lighting jobs. The only thing I can figure, that counted against me was not being in the trade long enough.


Thats not it. Many locals and even many non-union contractors prefer apprentices with zero experience.
It's much easier to teach good working practices, then trying to fix bad ones.



Tn1orange said:


> I will call and see if they can supply an explanation and find out my ranking. Hopefully, some of them won't pass the drug screen.


So, you passed the exam and passed the interview? Where exactly were you in the process?
I am assuming you have done everything accept get a letter of acceptance?

Don't give up. Keep trying. Be a pest if you have too. Make them see you are determined.
This advice may not be what most here would do. But I would. I would go there and try and speak with the BA.
Ask for specific reasons why you were not accepted. Tell him you need to know these things so you can prepare for another shot.
JMHO.


----------



## Mozzy49 (Feb 21, 2013)

Tn1orange said:


> No explanation, just that I have an opportunity to re interview in a year. I answered all the questions appropriately, I just don't know all the appropriate people, I guess


Try to find a ranking person for a EC and have him give you a recommend letter before you apply next time if you didn't the first time. Also it's a good thing to be able to put down at least 1000 hours worked in construction. Just my.02 which likely isn't worth much.


----------

